# FET 9dpt3dt & BFN........PMA has left the building..... :(



## Addy2 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to FF & just need a little advice, 

I know I shouldn't have tested early, buttttttt, with my fresth IVF attempt in 07 I tested 8dtp3dt and got a faint BFP (now my DS William  ). 

I have just undergone FET with a grade 1 8 cell & grade 1 5 cell, both 3dt, from William's batch, I tested this morning and got a BFN  

I had all 4 of my frosties thawed and the other 2 were left to see if they got to blast & were good enough to re-freeze, they did get to blast but were grade 3 so they wouldn't re-freeze them, although the embryologist did say that if I was having ET with them she would be more than happy and confident that they would do well and that the result of them bode well for the 2 I had Tx. Obviously this made me feel confident that my 2 little one's would get comfy..... 

I had no symptoms whatsoever until yesterday, then had backache, stomach felt swolen & a few sharp twinges. Surely that is too late for implantation?!?!?!?! 

I was so positive going into this & now it's gone  

Is there anyone who had a BFN at around my stage & went onto get a BFP? 

Thank you 

XxX


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh Saw, 

I can't help you with your dilema but I just wanted to say I feel for you and I hope that the OTD turns out to be a BFP.

I've had 2 failed ICSI cycles and know only to well the BFN gut feeling that wrips you apart so I pray that your news turns out better for you.

HBK x


----------



## Addy2 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi HBK,

Thank you soooo much, mean's a great deal.  You sound like you've been through the mill    all the luck in the world to you hun

SAW xxx


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Hi SAW

I have heard of lots of ladies only changing to a BFP on their OTD, Some people also say frosties are a bit slower to implant etc so hang in there xx


----------



## Addy2 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks Amz, massive congratulations on your impending baby    xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Tis a little early honey - implantation can take from day 6 up to day 12 .. so fingers and toes crossed it was implantation twinges...


   


Mini xx


----------

